# sheepshead



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

don't want to bring any drama here, but it seems to me as if some people are blowing smoke up the proverbial skirt. i've been fishing for those little buggers for years and have experience with the technique. however, i've been to all of the places that people are reporting the catch and i must say i don't buy it for a second. haven't even seen one. what's the deal guys?? when are you guys gonna post some pictures and make your catch a little more believable? i'd like to see it so i can quit wasting my time fishing for something that isn't there.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

2 weeks ago, total catch for the day 8 or 9.. fished for 2hrs










my half of the catch from fri. plus 3 or 4 throw backs that were between 12 - 14in.. fished for 3hrs in canoe

the fish are here but its still early, theyre not stacked up yet. you have to have the perfect tide and perfect setup to really get into them good. try fishing as soon as the tide starts moving really heavy, goin in or out. downsize your setup. use lighter line and smaller weights and hooks. caught all the fish the first day on 8 and 10lb test with no leader and as few splitshots as possible. just let your bait drift by the structure and with really light tackle alot of times they wont crunch it and let go like they do when they feel a weight. theyll hold onto it and youll be able to feel em.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

all of these fish were caught under or within basicallycasting distance to a orange beach bridge


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

These were caught Saturday in the Redfish Regatta By My Friend Mike {Pompnewbie} around the Pass Pensacola,They are out there they just aren't biting that well give them about a week or two and you should catch all you want!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Friday, I was fishing Okaloosa Pier and saw them swimming around my bait but they never looked twice at it. They are there but picky, I had all kinds of bait taken off my hook at the Regatta..


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I've always had luck this time of year at Bob Sikes for sheepshead! Fiddler crabs, just off the bottom. They're usually not as big (for me)as the ones later in March. Thebite is slower, but it'susually dependable....A few consecutive warm days should get thesheepsheads going pretty well.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Caught near Pensacola Pass, 2-15-09. Keep working on that "technique"


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the Sikes bite has been slow but I know it'll pick up soon. Caught my fair share of blk drum and sheepies out there last winter/spring time.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

From the Destin Bridge on 2/26:


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I THINK I HAVE THE TECHNIQUE DOWN BRO...


----------



## cmt23cmt23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like you could teach us something. Lets here a report on that day....


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

that was fishing dock to dock in a 16' carolina skiff. freelining shrimp under the docks. caught all of those in about 2 hours


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This is just an honest question and I'm not trying to tell anyone they're wrong, but is the top fish (on top of the coolers) a juvenile black drum? The mouth looks different from all the other sheepies and the body type is different. It seems to have "high shoulders." Anyways, the only reason I ask is because I've been catching a lot of the juvy black drum down here in Corpus Christi (at first I thought they were sheepies, due to the stripes, but I was wrong).


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You sir are right..That is a black drum...Mighty tasty when they are that size..


----------



## SkintBack (Jan 18, 2009)

well if your techniques down then why are you asking us for ours....i mean if you can get access to a boat go to the pass and drift....if you cant, ride your bike to pickens and get out on the pier... weve been catching alot (45) in the pass and my girlfriend and i were on the gulf pier and she caught six just the other day....


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SemperFi-sh (4/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (2/24/2009)*
> ...


yep that was the only black drum we caught. sucker stayed alive in the cooler for nearly a half hour while we fished and another hr while i drove back to cantonment from OB!! crazy


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

my question was not as to your techniques, but more towards the time of year when they show up around here. nothing in this world more pitiful than a smart-a$$. you sound like my ex-wife


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

You posted this saying you don't believe anyone is telling the truth





> *NavySnooker *don't want to bring any drama here, but it seems to me as if some people are blowing smoke up the proverbial skirt. i've been fishing for those little buggers for years and have experience with the technique. however, i've been to all of the places that people are reporting the catch and i must say i don't buy it for a second. haven't even seen one. what's the deal guys?? when are you guys gonna post some pictures and make your catch a little more believable? i'd like to see it so i can quit wasting my time fishing for something that isn't there.




Eight replies of reports and you post.....in all caps as well....





> *NavySnooker *
> 
> I THINK I HAVE THE TECHNIQUE DOWN BRO...




Now you are saying....





> *NavySnooker (4/10/2009)*my question was not as to your techniques, but more towards the time of year when they show up around here. nothing in this world more pitiful than a smart-a$$. you sound like my ex-wife






Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black........





You got what you asked for in your original post....seems like you are the one acting like the ex-wife.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

c'mon gents let's be civil...Sculls, man those drum put up a good fight don't they. I've been going out on my yak a lot free lining live shrimp with my light set up (stradic 2500FI, 6lbs test line). Gotta love the fight. Anyways, congrats on a nice mess of fish.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea they do! they feel like a train on the end of the line!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

what's a sheepshead???


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

so for future reference, the post was made in february, when it was still cold. wondering when in the heck the sheepshead start showing up. not about how to fish for them. so get off my a$$ there scoooter. and if you're gonna keep on it, at least pull my hair a little.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (4/12/2009)*so for future reference, the post was made in february, when it was still cold. wondering when in the heck the sheepshead start showing up. not about how to fish for them. so get off my a$$ there scoooter. and if you're gonna keep on it, at least pull my hair a little.


sounds to me like you have a pissy attitude caused by either.

1. Your ex ol lady ran off with a marine...... 

2. or, you lucked up one day and caught a few fish, and havent been able to make it happen again.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *John B. (4/11/2009)*what's a sheepshead???


Sheep's Head - 



Jimmy


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

delta dooler, sounds to me like you are a duchebag and need to mind your own business... then again, half of you guys talk it up on the computer... in real life you're softer than E.D. WHilst you're busy getting a life, i'll keep doing my part to fight for yourfreedom to do so...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jjam (4/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (4/11/2009)*what's a sheepshead???
> ...


aaaaahahahahaaa!!!!!


----------

